# What? When did that happen!!



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I was going to get my cirtificate for the extended hunt and noticed the wasatch front boundry for ELK has been moved south to I-84. I seems that it was all the way to sardine last year. anyone know what the deal is.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

They have been moving it in every years as far as I've noticed. In Utah valley two years ago you could hunt right above Highland and Alpine. But every year they squeeze it in a little more. Kinda irritating to say the least.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

in the last 10 years you have never been able to hunt above highland or alpine on the extended.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> in the last 10 years you have never been able to hunt above highland or alpine on the extended.


Yea, disagree. I know for a fact you could. I remember two years ago looking at the map and you could go right above hog hollow. Now it's all been pushed up. I know of a guy who killed a 6 point bull in that area. Now you can't even hunt there.


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

I bet it's because of all the long range bow hunters wounding animals.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I just got off the phone with the DWR northern office and it is correct. No more extended elk above brigham or ogden this year. Really sucks!! I am really sure they changed it this year. I wonder how many people will try it anyway? I only looked because a freind at work told me about it. Oh well I guess I will have to find a new spot. :x


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

again the extended archery has never been above highland or alpine sorry. You used to be able to hunt the extended where they built the suncrest subdivision but once they started building that subdivision that part of the extended went away. 

Maybe you were looking at the cow elk hunt boundry map. Those were as of last year still above alpine and went out on the south side of suncrest above micron but if your asking me your looking for trouble shooting anything with a rifle in the area above micron. 

The only reason im making a deal out of this is because there are still a lot of guys breaking the law in this area and if there lurking maybe they will educate themselves.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

brucifr said:


> I bet it's because of all the long range bow hunters wounding animals.


no I bet it was because they built houses there and people don't want to see bowhunters trespassing through there yard chasing deer.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its kindof moot anyway, almost everything up in that area is now posted no tresspassing, no vehicles, no firearms, no hunting.


-DallanC


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> again the extended archery has never been above highland or alpine sorry. You used to be able to hunt the extended where they built the suncrest subdivision but once they started building that subdivision that part of the extended went away.
> 
> Maybe you were looking at the cow elk hunt boundry map. Those were as of last year still above alpine and went out on the south side of suncrest above micron but if your asking me your looking for trouble shooting anything with a rifle in the area above micron.
> 
> The only reason im making a deal out of this is because there are still a lot of guys breaking the law in this area and if there lurking maybe they will educate themselves.


Well I'm not one of the ones hunting there. But I still disagree. Obviously you can't now. Personally I have stared at those dang maps for hours on end. I know for a fact it went more south and more east than it does now in years previous. Doesn't really matter if you don't believe me. I remember staring at the map with guys at work seeing where we had to drive up hog hollow and where we would hit the boundary lines. Then they changed it. Unless the maps online were wrong in years previous. That's the only other possibility.


----------

